# Angel Tank Gets Some Plant Love...



## travis424 (Oct 7, 2016)

My 37 gallon tank was getting really overgrown so I decided it was time to cut back the Bocapa and Wisteria. I ended up with enough trimmings that I was able to fill out my 55 gallon Angel tank quite nicely. I also moved a java fern and anubias nana from the other tank as they were just getting lost in the tank. They have been in the tank for about a week and seem to be doing well. This is a well established 10+ years tank. It uses just regular pea gravel substrate and no CO2. My Dojo loach was having fun when I first put the plants in uprooting them any chance he would get. I would get the plants in the substrate and an hour later I would look and half of them would be floating on the surface with the loach just chilling in them  I have them tied to rocks now so he shouldn't be able to uproot them anymore. He still likes to sit in them though. I'm actually surprised to see a lot of new growth on the Bocapa after being in the tank for a week. Anyway here are some pics. Don't mind the algae its due for a scrub. Always a fight in this tank. Tell me what you think and suggestions are always welcome.


Before (aprox 1 month ago)










Today:










New Growth!



















Wisteria hides that ugly bubbler that never wants to lay flat.










The troublemaker. Love this guy though


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

I think you should switch to a black background, maybe put some sand over the gravel, and switch from the bubbler to a cheap wavemaker for oxygenation and it would look much better. 

Look around for a sun-sun JVP20 wavemaker. I picked mine up for $6 shipped and it's really nice. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

